# Pra and Para



## gartlc

Is there a difference between "pra" and "para"?

Nevermind, I found an answer elsewhere.


----------



## Vanda

para = to 
pra = to (but informally)


----------



## Youngfun

Olá.
"Pra" pode ser também a forma de "para a"? Não estou seguro.


----------



## Denis555

Youngfun said:


> Olá.
> "Pra" pode ser também a forma de "para a"? Não estou seguro.



Sim, exatamente!

*Pra* = para  -> Isso é *pra* mim? *Pra* falar a verdade, não.
*Pra* = para a -> Isso é *pra* gente? Não, é *pra* Ana. Mas ela saiu, foi *pra* casa da Fernanda.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Denis!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego pasa a mesma cousa: *pra* é coloquial (e poético como en portugués xa que aforra unha sílaba na contaxe do verso), e se vai aglutinado co artigo a, este feito márcase com til e así temos *prá* (_prao_ se falamos en masculino).
Para é una forma da lingua escrita e do seu refrexo oral, a lingua que fala a gente letrada. No oral o que se sinte é *pra, prá, prao* (ou máis ben *pró*).


----------



## Youngfun

Gracias, XiaoRoel! Essa comparação com o galego é muito interessante.
Então o português "pro" pode ser uma simplificação popular desde um original galego-português "prao"?

Na internet até vejo alguém escrever "pa", mas não sei se na fala as pessoas realmente falam assim.


----------



## Ruca

Youngfun said:


> Gracias, XiaoRoel! Essa comparação com o galego é muito interessante.
> Então o português "pro" pode ser uma simplificação popular desde um original galego-português "prao"?
> 
> Na internet até vejo alguém escrever "pa", mas não sei se na fala as pessoas realmente falam assim.




Olá,

Em Portugal as pessoas pronunciam [pra], [pa], [prá], [pá], [pró] e [pó], sendo que são formas que não fazem parte da língua formal e, como tal, não têm ortografia definida. Penso que só se escrevem estas formas em contextos muito informais, tais como, "chats" na internet e mensagens em telemóveis, onde parece que poucas pessoas observam as regras da ortografia. Há quem escreva "p'ra" em vez de "pra" e "p'r'à" em vez de "prá" mas isso fica ao critério de cada um.


----------



## Youngfun

Eu achava que "pro" era a forma correita de "para+o"...


----------



## Ruca

Olá Youngfun,

Em Portugal a única forma correta é "para o". Por acaso estava convencido de que as formas contraídas não estavam dicionarizadas mas fui consultar o Priberam e, para meu espanto, estão dicionarizadas, como indicação de que se tratam de formas populares. Neste dicionário estão incluídas as formas pra, prà = pra+a e prò = pra+o para Portugal, com indicação de que prò corresponde a pro no Brasil  e que prà corresponde a pra no Brasil.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado, Ruca!
Não sabia que Portugal e Brasil tinham diferenças também nas preposições.
Eu acho que escrever "prà" seja util para distinguir de "pra" (forma popular de "para"), e seria analogo ao caso de "a" e "à".
E sempre erro em escrever "correto" como "correito"...  por analogia com "perfeito"...


----------



## Fericire

Com o Acordo Ortográfico, foram-se os "prà" e "prò".


----------



## Ruca

Olá Fericire,

Sim, parece que com o acordo ortográfico as formas prà e prò passaram a pra e pro, portanto, passaram a ser escritas de forma igual em Portugal e no Brasil. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Alentugano

Ruca said:


> Olá Fericire,
> 
> Sim, parece que com o acordo ortográfico as formas prà e prò passaram a pra e pro, portanto, passaram a ser escritas de forma igual em Portugal e no Brasil.
> 
> Obrigado.



Não creio, Ruca. Onde viu essa informação?


----------



## Ruca

Alentugano said:


> Não creio, Ruca. Onde viu essa informação?




Olá,

Vi no Priberam e no FLIP. Por favor verifique as seguintes ligações:

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/

http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1558


----------



## Alentugano

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> Vi no Priberam e no FLIP. Por favor verifique as seguintes ligações:
> 
> http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/
> 
> http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1558



Obrigado. Ainda assim, acho que não há um consenso relativamente ao uso dessas formas sem acento, mesmo nas pessoas/organismos que já estão a escrever segundo o novo acordo.


----------



## Vanda

Isso, agora vocês abrasileiraram as formas que a gente já escrevia ''pra, pro''.. abreviaturas de para e de ''para o''.


----------



## mykka

Eu continuarei a escrever "prà" e "prò". Não tem lógica nenhuma a eliminação do acento.


----------

